# Company's Xmas part(ies) - to go or not to go?



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

For those who're working (and even those who are not), what do you think of your employer's annual Xmas party? Fun or a chore?

The event is not mandated for me so there's the option of not going as getting tired of these (even it's free) for the past # of years. But then I might be labelled as being 'not a team-player', and get stabbed in the back. And then, these events seems to be mandated ...

Would be interested to hearing your view on this ... :angel:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't enjoy them, but they do seem like an obligation.

Thankfully, my current company makes the decision for me! We don't have christmas parties (after work affairs). We do have a lunch, no plus 1s and no booze. I think this is fine... The company does put on a party for kids.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

To save costs in this down turn, we haven't had an adults xmas party in probably 5 years now. We went when they did have it.

The company wisely decided that the kids xmas party would always be funded, and that's well done. We always go to that. Santa even gives a decent present to each kid.

I always organize a pot luck lunch before the break. Company might spring for some pop but that's it.


----------



## richno (Aug 15, 2016)

I am a freelancer, so I usually go to them as a networking event. 

My office party policies:

1/ Not a good idea to get too tipsy! Everyone remembers that. 

2/ Do the rounds - say hi to everyone - and when you feel like it - fade-away. Everyone will remember seeing you there, no one knows you left early. 

3/ My ‘health-conscious’ alcoholic drink of choice these days - vodka sodas. 
Spread out those 2 drink tickets by having just soda in between - and no one hassles you for not drinking and you’ve only had a couple of drinks in the short time you’re staying.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

We have two at my work, one company party and one employee "pot luck" just before the xmas.
I usually attend at least one but often miss the pot luck because I'm on holidays then.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I never looked forward to our company's Xmas party. went, but couldn't wait to leave...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm surprised to hear this. I always loved the xmas parties and other office parties... usually free food & drinks, with nice desserts.

I agree with being careful to not drink too much. Alcohol should be kept to a minimum in the office setting, and an office xmas party is an office setting -- that's the key thing to remember. It's still the workplace, and all workplace etiquette still applies.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

When I was in private industry, I used to love the formal Christmas party, where you had a nice meal and the opportunity to meet the spouses of colleagues. Sadly these are dying now. In government we have a Holiday lunch but it is often poorly organized and contains too much of a work focus. eg. A large part of the event occupied by boring, somewhat insincere formula speeches about the year's progress and employee appreciation, yada, yada, yada.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....yes, gov't employees have it rough.....compared to the private sector.....


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

richno said:


> I am a freelancer, so I usually go to them as a networking event.
> 
> My office party policies:
> 
> ...


Good tips...I followed those when I was working. Another tip...if you really don't want to go but feel obligated time your arrival for the peak period of attendance and even if you leave early you will have maximized face time. Blame the spouse's obligation for your late arrival/early departure if you have to.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Guest/spouse not invited so can't use that excuse. I'll think I'll drink /eat (no limits) until I barf (sick) ... that might work to slip out early.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Go, socialize, don't drink or just one, even better one non-alcoholic, leave.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

doctrine said:


> *Go, socialize,* don't drink or just one, even better one non-alcoholic, leave.


 ... that's the part I'm trying to get away from. I mean who wants to hear how much killing you made at the stock market, or the brand new toy you got with your Xmas bonus, or who and who (colleagues) slept together or your ex was such a d1ck wanting his pots/pans back, or whatever floats your boat, the reality tv drama, etc.

As for drinks avoidance, I could just hold a glass of water but then I'll be suffering from yada, yada, yadas above, gossips, et al. It's all NOMB!!!!


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

The term 'company Xmas party' is meaningless in that there are many different versions that come under that umbrella. I have worked with companies where it means a big event held in an upmarket downtown hotel ballroom with everyone in formal attire (yes tuxedos), to a one hour coffee and donuts at the end of the last day of work before Xmas holidays. I assume you would be excluding children's parties from your question Beaver101.

If you want ADVICE on whether to go to YOUR company's Xmas party, then describe exactly what kind of party it is. Asking what others do is pointless since they will be referring to all kinds of different Xmas party scenarios that are not relevant to your particular type of event. 

Usually, the PURPOSE of the event is pretty clear to anyone who chooses to look for it. That's what matters, NOT anything else such as whether you like it or not. If for example, the CEO of the company expects you to be there and has his secretary take notes on who does an does not attend (I have seen this in reality) and how they behave when there, then you get to decide do I want to play the game or do I not care about advancement in this company. In that situation, those with ambitions would consider it mandatory to attend even when told it is not mandatory.

In fact, I cannot think of any situation where someone with ambitions in the company would not consider it mandatory if their boss was attending. Of course, some party for blue collar workers is an entirely different scenario.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Guest/spouse not invited so can't use that excuse. I'll think I'll drink /eat (no limits) until I barf (sick) ... that might work to slip out early.


.....and fergodssake......don't put the lampshade on your head & make a fool of yerself again!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...axshooally...I recently made a youtube video (under an alias of course) on thishh very subjec....have a look:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=an5iFYcjWUM


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

actually, on review, a few people in my video seem to act & talk uncannily like some of our cmf members...
see if you can spot who's who....


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

A lesson in how not to behave at the office Christmas party:

https://www.bccourts.ca/jdb-txt/SC/09/00/2009BCSC0073err1.htm

And another:

https://www.bccourts.ca/jdb-txt/sc/96/06/s96-0615.txt


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

At one of our office parties, a drunk woman kissed another woman -- who really wasn't thrilled by it.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> The term 'company Xmas party' is meaningless in that there are many different versions that come under that umbrella. I have worked with companies where it means a big event held in an upmarket downtown hotel ballroom with everyone in formal attire (yes tuxedos), to a one hour coffee and donuts at the end of the last day of work before Xmas holidays. I assume you would be excluding children's parties from your question Beaver101.


 ... yes, excluding the company's kiddies party. I would rather go to the kiddies' party ... at least you can be yourself actually instead of having to put up guard to fend off the yappies, flakes, et al. 

I think anyone who just read the title of the thread (aka smart-enough) can figure out it's a "formal" event, so it can be held at the big hotels (eg. Palace Pier, Carlton Ritz, Sheraton, Hilton, etc.) or inhouse (eg. cater-in). The 'decided' venue all depends on upper management's whimp or their 'decision-based-on-the-budget'. If you ask for my honesty, and business results were so spectacular that the Xmas party can be held at the Carlton for example, I would rather have the bonus in lieu of the Xmas party. Because ultimately, what is the real meaning of "Christmas"? Note: not "Xmas".

As for the coffee-donuts' version, that would be 'meeting party'. I can bring my own coffee or hell, I can treat everyone with a carafe of Timmies' or MCD's or even Star-Bucks for the "party" (and some).



> If you want ADVICE on whether to go to YOUR company's Xmas party, then describe exactly what kind of party it is. Asking what others do is pointless since they will be referring to all kinds of different Xmas party scenarios that are not relevant to your particular type of event.


 ... you had the idea as with every poster on this thread so not sure why you need to describe "exactly what kind of party it is". You didn't think it was as stag party, did you?



> Usually, the PURPOSE of the event is pretty clear to anyone who chooses to look for it. That's what matters, NOT anything else such as whether you like it or not. If for example, the CEO of the company expects you to be there and has his secretary take notes on who does an does not attend (I have seen this in reality) and how they behave when there,* then you get to decide do I want to play the game or do *I not care about advancement in this company. In that situation, those with ambitions would consider it mandatory to attend even when told it is not mandatory.


 ... so that's the actuality. Not some *sincere* 'thanks, you guys did a spectacular job for the YE's results'. 

Yes, I couldn't care less of an advancement as CEO of a Fortune500 company after having been a CEO, President, Manager of my own companies in the past. I would rather answer to one or 2 shareholder(s) (myself and a partner) than having to be "CEO" answering to the board, shareholders, basically everyone else than yourself. 

I feel like a slave at times having to be an employee. ( I guess having a $5M or $XM salary at Fortune500 makes up for it ... feels like going to heaven.)

*Besides, how ambitious were you having to been so eager to 'retire' in your 40s?*



> In fact, I cannot think of any situation where someone with ambitions in the company would not consider it mandatory if their boss was attending. Of course, some party for blue collar workers is an entirely different scenario.


 ... the "bosses" and their "bosses" are all attending for the YE derrieres'-kissing event.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> .....and fergodssake......don't put the lampshade on your head & make a fool of yerself again!!


 ... I'm learning from you. :biggrin: :lemo::lemo:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> actually, on review, a few people in my video seem to act & talk uncannily like some of our cmf members...
> see if you can spot who's who....


 ... do you always get your cues from YouTube? I can't see anyone in that video that seems to be like some CMF members (regulars) as they're all under age 30/40 there. I hope you didn't see yourself there as I didn't either, including myself. :tongue:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Aside from when all the kids were of age, we used to get a Christmas dinner at work and draws provided by the Recreation club and a turkey voucher. 

The company gave us a $1500 Christmas bonus. My wife used to get $25 gift cards and they had a dinner after work that she never attended.

It was nice. I miss it.........especially the free turkey.

P.S. We also had "stat holidays" negotiated from the last working day before Christmas to the first working day after New Years, but the warehouse was open so we worked for triple time.

Good times for the government tax collectors. They "earned" almost as much as we did........LOL


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... so that's the actuality. Not some *sincere* 'thanks, you guys did a spectacular job for the YE's results'.
> 
> ...
> *Besides, how ambitious were you having to been so eager to 'retire' in your 40s?*


No it's not the actuality. Anyone thinking that Christmas party attendance/non-attendance or "reasonable" party behaviour at a Christmas party is at all impactful to their career is just trying to make a caricature of the corporate environment or come up with an explanation for their mediocre performance ratings at work...

You build your career during 8 hrs of work, interaction, and relationship building, 5 days a week, for years on end at the office... 1.5hrs of noisy chit chat within eye-shot of the "bosses" at a hotel conference room once a year doesn't mean ****...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In retirement all we get is the government pays out OAS, CPP, GIS earlier in the month so old people don't keel over from starvation at Christmas time.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I would think bad behavior at any company function (including the Christmas party) would be viewed the same as bad behavior on social media (Facebook, Twitter).


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

peterk said:


> No it's not the actuality. Anyone thinking that Christmas party attendance/non-attendance or "reasonable" party behaviour at a Christmas party is at all impactful to their career is just trying to make a caricature of the corporate environment or come up with an explanation for their mediocre performance ratings at work...
> 
> You build your career during 8 hrs of work, interaction, and relationship building, 5 days a week, for years on end at the office... 1.5hrs of noisy chit chat within eye-shot of the "bosses" at a hotel conference room once a year doesn't mean ****...


LOL, try groping the boss's wife/husband and see if it doesn't mean **** peterk. 

I always remember being in a nice restaurant near Christmas one year. On the other side of the room, several tables had been pushed together and a group of about 15 people were obviously having their 'Xmas office party'. It was also obvious from casual observation, just who was the boss and who were the employees. They all seemed to be having a good time but one guy whenever someone said something funny I guess would let out with what I can only call a loud and 'braying' laugh. It pretty much turned every eye in the restaurant when he did it, including his boss's eyes and the expression on the boss's face each time was not one you would want to see your boss directing towards you. 

If you think in actuality that that guy was going to get anywhere other than kept in a back room and well away from any clients, I may want to talk to you about a bridge I have for sale. 

By the way, who works just 8 hours a day, 5 days a week?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I had the same personal rule for company parties/reward banquets as I did for customer events, lunches, or dinners. One drink. I am by no means a teatootler but I have seem many examples of what the opposite of this this can have on careers and on client relationships. A very successful manger gave me this advice early on in my career. There is nothing worse that having to deal with an employee who has made an *** of him/herself at a function-company or client. It can be an HR nightmare and very much a career limiter.

I do not understand the issue. If you do not wish to go, then don't. I had this choice for half of my career, for the other half I had to attend. At least for some period of time. It really is not such a big issue considering that it is one night. Go, have dinner or whatever, and leave a little early. Why make such a big issue of it?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... do you always get your cues from YouTube? :tongue:


.....youtube's like the Bible.....has something to suit anybody, any viewpoint, on any subject......


so, when's your stupid party snyway? be interesting to get a report from you, if you DO go......and, if you remeber any of it....:distrust: ig:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

ian said:


> ...
> 
> I do not understand the issue. If you do not wish to go, then don't. I had this choice for half of my career, for the other half I had to attend. At least for some period of time. It really is not such a big issue considering that it is one night. Go, have dinner or whatever, and leave a little early. *Why make such a big issue of it?*


 ... because I'm trying to get into the spirit of the season, only on the corporate level. It's all business man. :smiley_simmons:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

peterk said:


> No it's not the actuality. Anyone thinking that Christmas party attendance/non-attendance or "reasonable" party behaviour at a Christmas party is at all impactful to their career is just trying to make a caricature of the corporate environment or *come up with an explanation for their mediocre performance ratings at work.*..


 ... right, and I don't drink from the water-kooler that "stellar" employees busted their axxes at work... or maybe they did in the front after all that kissings. 

BTW, unlike the few "star" employees, I'm not expecting a "gold" watch for retirement, just hoping the earned pension will be there.



> You build your career during 8 hrs of work, interaction, and relationship building, 5 days a week, for years on end at the office... *1.5hrs of noisy chit chat within eye-shot of the "bosses" at a hotel conference room once a year doesn't mean ****...*


 ... no, it doesn't mean sh1t if the "chit-chat" is coming from the "bosses". You would think the "best behaviour" would be set from the uppers and only low-level mediocre employees do the chit-chats ... I'm afraid you have to redo your thinking and stop drinking from the kool-aid fountain.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> .....youtube's like the Bible.....has something to suit anybody, any viewpoint, on any subject......
> 
> 
> so, when's your stupid party snyway? be interesting to get a report from you, if you DO go......and, if you remeber any of it....:distrust: ig:


 ... December. Don't worry, I'll remember "all of it". I got the strategy in place ... tips from those who responded.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

ian said:


> I had the same personal rule for company parties/reward banquets as I did for customer events, lunches, or dinners. One drink. I am by no means a teatootler but I have seem many examples of what the opposite of this this can have on careers and on client relationships. A very successful manger gave me this advice early on in my career. There is nothing worse that having to deal with an employee who has made an *** of him/herself at a function-company or client. It can be an HR nightmare and very much a career limiter.
> 
> I do not understand the issue. If you do not wish to go, then don't. I had this choice for half of my career, for the other half I had to attend. At least for some period of time. It really is not such a big issue considering that it is one night. Go, have dinner or whatever, and leave a little early. Why make such a big issue of it?


As someone who worked in sales, business lunches and dinners etc. were an everyday occurrence. Learning how much to drink was therefore a prerequisite if a salesperson wanted to advance in their chosen career. Getting drunk when at lunch or dinner with a customer would see a salesperson looking for a new job in pretty short order. Doing it in front of their boss would probably see them looking for a new job the next day. Really, it is just common sense to realize that you have to remain in control of yourself at all times and that not doing so WILL definitely affect your future with a company. 

I don't think some people posting here realize that what is acceptable and expected depends on what kind of job you have at what level and who you will interact with. I worked with one company who took the screening of salespeople in regard to alcohol very seriously. If you got to a second interview for a position, it was conducted over lunch with a couple of senior managers. As part of that interview, first came a round of hard liquor before ordering lunch. Then came a bottle of wine with lunch and finally, a cognac etc. with coffee to finish. If you got drunk you failed the interview. If you did not have at least one drink at each stage, you failed the interview. A teetotaler would automatically fail the interview. What they were assessing was whether or not you could HOLD your drink when with a client. That was important to them since lunch or dinner with clients was so common a part of the job you were applying for.

Sometimes people forget that it is people who form an opinion of you and they do so based on their perceptions, not your reality. Someone may be quite capable of doing some job but happen to be a teetotaler. However if the person hiring has the perception that it is necessary to drink when a customer drinks, then the teetotaler is just not going to the job. Some people think that all that should matter is ability and all hiring and promotion should be done on that basis. In a perfect world that would be true but we do not live in a perfect world. I have seen a guy passed over for promotion because he wore white sweat socks one day with a suit and tie (I guess all his regular socks were in the laundry basket at home). He was quite capable but when his name came up as a candidate for promotion, a senior manager said something like, 'if he can't manage his sock drawer, why would I think he can manage anything else.' 

It is never what YOU think is appropriate that matters, it is always what your boss or customer things is appropriate that matters. If the boss thinks you should go to a party, then you better go IF you want to advance in that company.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> LOL, try groping the boss's wife/husband and see if it doesn't mean **** peterk.
> 
> I always remember being in a nice restaurant near Christmas one year. On the other side of the room, several tables had been pushed together and a group of about 15 people were obviously having their 'Xmas office party'. It was also obvious from casual observation, just who was the boss and who were the employees. They all seemed to be having a good time but one guy whenever someone said something funny I guess would let out with what I can only call a loud and 'braying' laugh. It pretty much turned every eye in the restaurant when he did it, including his boss's eyes and the expression on the boss's face each time was not one you would want to see your boss directing towards you.
> 
> ...





Beaver101 said:


> ... right, and I don't drink from the water-kooler that "stellar" employees busted their axxes at work... or maybe they did in the front after all that kissings.
> 
> BTW, unlike the few "star" employees, I'm not expecting a "gold" watch for retirement, just hoping the earned pension will be there.
> 
> ... no, it doesn't mean sh1t if the "chit-chat" is coming from the "bosses". You would think the "best behaviour" would be set from the uppers and only low-level mediocre employees do the chit-chats ... I'm afraid you have to redo your thinking and stop drinking from the kool-aid fountain.





Longtimeago said:


> As someone who worked in sales, business lunches and dinners etc. were an everyday occurrence. Learning how much to drink was therefore a prerequisite if a salesperson wanted to advance in their chosen career. Getting drunk when at lunch or dinner with a customer would see a salesperson looking for a new job in pretty short order. Doing it in front of their boss would probably see them looking for a new job the next day. Really, it is just common sense to realize that you have to remain in control of yourself at all times and that not doing so WILL definitely affect your future with a company.
> 
> I don't think some people posting here realize that what is acceptable and expected depends on what kind of job you have at what level and who you will interact with. I worked with one company who took the screening of salespeople in regard to alcohol very seriously. If you got to a second interview for a position, it was conducted over lunch with a couple of senior managers. As part of that interview, first came a round of hard liquor before ordering lunch. Then came a bottle of wine with lunch and finally, a cognac etc. with coffee to finish. If you got drunk you failed the interview. If you did not have at least one drink at each stage, you failed the interview. A teetotaler would automatically fail the interview. What they were assessing was whether or not you could HOLD your drink when with a client. That was important to them since lunch or dinner with clients was so common a part of the job you were applying for.
> 
> ...


LOL 

It's like I'm reading about 19 year old film students trying to come up with a movie script for Elf 2 - Buddy goes to Wall St. 

Beaver I hope you're just having a brief moment of pessimism about something that happened at work... you have your Christmas party "strategy in place"? good grief. 

There are only a few things necessary for above average promotions/bonuses at work:

- Work on projects that are "visible" to management
- Be high IQ and make suggestions and do work that is actually good (tough to fake)
- Be able to speak normally with management without being a nervous weirdo
- Be bold and outspoken about things that are wrong, but don't do it just to piss people off
- Work a bit of overtime sometimes, to demonstrate that you are "very busy"

Successfully navigating the Christmas party is not a factor.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Not so fast.

I can tell you that as a senior manager and as a leader of an extended management team all of us on that team took notice of how employees behaved at company events-Christmas party included.

Why? Simple. We took the view that if an employee behaved poorly and/or drank to excess during company functions there was a very good chance that the person might behave in a similar manner at customer/client events or off premise customer meetings/gatherings.

In our business these events were a very common occurrence. How members of our team represented our company and themselves at all times was of paramount importance to us.

If we were making a decision on one employee or another guess who would win the toss? 

This is the real world. It is what good management does when the vast majority of their team is customer facing and in many instances integrated into the client's work space.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

ian said:


> Not so fast.
> 
> I can tell you that as a senior manager and as a leader of an extended management team all of us on that team took notice of how employees behaved at company events-Christmas party included.
> 
> ...


 ... yep, not so fast. 

Would management count as employees? If so, how do they assess themselves if they got drunk and made an axx of themselves (does sleeping with the client count so he/she can land that account?) That's what happened to one of my boss and she's still with the company. No one "below" her said anything or should I say "dared" to say anythng. I guess your view of management is above my moral pay grade.

PS: I should clarify that the above boss' incident was not at the company Xmas party but at a client/conference function. At the Xmas party, she acted like a saint since her SO was there (one guest was allowed that year since it was at a big venue/hotel).


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I cannot comment on any other company. Only the one that employed me and the ones that I am familiar with. I can tell you that the managers that reported to me, and the second level managers that reported to them followed this norm.

It is a very small world. People talk. Invariably some wag would let it out if there was an issue at any event. And it did not have to be a manager or an employee. It could just as easily be a third party contact who was attending the event-company or customer. 

In my experience very few people that we hired or promoted into a manger's or director's position would not follow the simple guidelines. And the same went for 99 percnent of our employess in my experience. It is just common sense. Really, who wants to make an *** of themselves by drinking to excess. It displays an incredible amount of immaturity-most especially in the industry that I was engaged in for 30 plus years.

Of course there are always exceptions. But believe me....people do get weeded out eventually.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

peterk said:


> LOL
> 
> It's like I'm reading about 19 year old film students trying to come up with a movie script for Elf 2 - Buddy goes to Wall St.
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess that you do not work in a front line position peterk and so have no significant (if any) face to face time with customers. Your list of what will get you promotion might read as making sense to someone who sits in a back room writing code but will be far from adequate as a list for front line salespeople. 

I have already mentioned a guy who got passed over for promotion because of the socks he wore on ONE day. That's reality. Dress for example is more often a factor in some cases than you may think. Working in a 'skunkworks' where people come to work on skateboards is not the entire world of business and what is considered appropriate. While formal dress codes may not be as common as they were in the past, do not think appropriate dress doesn't play a part. The same is true of other personal factors like hair length, facial hair and tattoos. All of those can and do get people passed over.

You really need to realize that as I said, it is not what YOU think matters it is entirely what your boss or the customer thinks that matters. As a salesperson I knew that there were only 2 colours of suits I could wear, navy blue or grey. Those two colours offend no one. The 2 worst colours to wear are brown and green, they offend the largest number of people. Long hair or beards(I'm talking about men obviously, umm well, women with beards will also have a problem) also offend some people, so avoiding both simply means you reduce the chances of offending.

Really, it is very simple, you should conform to the norms that are applicable to the situation and realize that not being aware of what is considered a 'norm' in a given situation can hurt you without you ever even knowing that it did. It is not uncommon to hear someone complain, 'I don't know why they promoted him instead of me.' There was a reason obviously and if you don't know what that reason was, you better find out.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ... yep, not so fast.
> 
> Would management count as employees? If so, how do they assess themselves if they got drunk and made an axx of themselves (does sleeping with the client count so he/she can land that account?) That's what happened to one of my boss and she's still with the company. No one "below" her said anything or should I say "dared" to say anythng. I guess your view of management is above my moral pay grade.
> 
> PS: I should clarify that the above boss' incident was not at the company Xmas party but at a client/conference function. At the Xmas party, she acted like a saint since her SO was there (one guest was allowed that year since it was at a big venue/hotel).


Hearsay.

There are only 2 people who know whether they slept together or not unless BOTH acknowledged it to others after the fact and I would doubt that Beaver101. I knew a very good female salesperson who worked in pharmaceuticals. She outsold the company's other salespeople around 2 to 1. Those other salespeople referred to here as '3 button'. As the story went, she regularly met with customers with the top two buttons of her blouse undone. If it was a tough sale, she undid the third button to give them a better look and close the sale. Total nonsense. 

No company that I ever worked with would condone someone sleeping with a customer to get a sale. If it were PROVABLE, that person would be fired immediately. Senior management in a company (assuming a reputable company) are well aware of the importance of their reputation and image, anything that would affect that negatively is going to get swift action.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

To go, or not to go, that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous party behavior,
Or to stay at home, secure against a sea of employment troubles.

Alas, it is for only the chosen few to stop, wait and ponder their choice.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ LOL! :encouragement:


----------

